# Amazon has big plans for Uber-like "Flex" package delivery service, job postings reveal.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.geekwire.com/2015/amazon...rced-delivery-network-to-millions-of-drivers/


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

A bit behind, there are several cities already doing it and it appears to be expanding to liquor and restaurant deliveries.


----------



## SlimJim615 (Dec 8, 2015)

The part your not reading is they will be testing flex drivers running not only prime now orders but normal amazon parcels.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

SlimJim615 said:


> The part your not reading is they will be testing flex drivers running not only prime now orders but normal amazon parcels.


They are moving into many delivery territories so why not? I'm sure it would be cheaper to have everything shipped to the local warehouse and them dispurse it using drivers they already have available to deliver them than paying direct to door. Shipping to a business, especially in bulk is always cheaper.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> They are moving into many delivery territories so why not? I'm sure it would be cheaper to have everything shipped to the local warehouse and them dispurse it using drivers they already have available to deliver them than paying direct to door. Shipping to a business, especially in bulk is always cheaper.


The haphazard way of distribution of hours/blocks are steering the drivers away from Amazon, I know at least 6 people who got pissed off and they are NOT coming back to Amazon but I also see tons of new faces too!! I wish they will not going to destroy that model of delivering things and make a schedule for every driver for each week. At midnight all the drivers become vultures and no one get enough that can be turned into handsome way to pay monthly bills.

Edit: The ratio of Contract drivers versus Prime Flex drivers is still very wide and does not look like they will either let them go or absorb them in Flex. On the other hand Flex drivers are Not getting enough blocks so they are also not happy. They have to find a way to balance it before it becomes a BIG mess!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> The haphazard way of distribution of hours/blocks are steering the drivers away from Amazon, I know at least 6 people who got pissed off and they are NOT coming back to Amazon but I also see tons of new faces too!! I wish they will not going to destroy that model of delivering things and make a schedule for every driver for each week. At midnight all the drivers become vultures and no one get enough that can be turned into handsome way to pay monthly bills.
> 
> Edit: The ratio of Contract drivers versus Prime Flex drivers is still very wide and does not look like they will either let them go or absorb them in Flex. On the other hand Flex drivers are Not getting enough blocks so they are also not happy. They have to find a way to balance it before it becomes a BIG mess!


Got word today they are pretty much done on boarding in Miami and are gonna start cutting those that don't show up or show up late and don't make their deliveries on time.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Should also add, I have been doing mainly pickup hours and been getting 15-20 hours over 2-3 days for around $600 a week, if I can start getting 40 I'll love amazon.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

observer said:


> http://www.geekwire.com/2015/amazon...rced-delivery-network-to-millions-of-drivers/


Clearly uber partner in conjunction with other industries are helping people to make a supplementary income with this state of the art disruptive technology; given more and more freedon to all participants in create their own working schedules
Lmao


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Should also add, I have been doing mainly pickup hours and been getting 15-20 hours over 2-3 days for around $600 a week, if I can start getting 40 I'll love amazon.


That is what I have mentioned, the model of delivering thing this way is brand new and it does have some uneven edges which needs to be fixed! If I get 40 hrs I will quit doing anything else and just stick with this. They have loaded drivers without any calculation and now they are withholding their BG check just to control the flow.
Edit: I do not agree with that you can can just make supplementary income from this type of concept, you can make handsome living as there is NO UBER/LYFT/SIDECAR who is getting a big chunk of your earning weather you like it or NOT!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> That is what I have mentioned, the model of delivering thing this way is brand new and it does have some uneven edges which needs to be fixed! If I get 40 hrs I will quit doing anything else and just stick with this. They have loaded drivers without any calculation and now they are withholding their BG check just to control the flow.


You know how the people who do this are, many have no motivation in life, they will be weeded out and the good ones will get all the hours, I suggest sticking with it and hopefully you will be rewarded. I'm on my 4th week the first week I worked 2 days for $400 the next 2 weeks $700 and $600.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> You know how the people who do this are, many have no motivation in life, they will be weeded out and the good ones will get all the hours, I suggest sticking with it and hopefully you will be rewarded. I'm on my 4th week the first week I worked 2 days for $400 the next 2 weeks $700 and $600.


Did you forget about the $50 Amazon gift card, sell it on eBay for $50-52 to cash it out lol


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Did you forget about the $50 Amazon gift card, sell it on eBay for $50-52 to cash it out lol


I spent that, I order amazon all the time and have a prime membership so I use the flex service.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> I spent that, I order amazon all the time and have a prime membership so I use the flex service.


I have a question, once you are scheduled for any day can't you accept any work/blocks at midnight or during the day? I am asking cause my screen is stuck at the scheduled work assignment page on the app! I no longer see that "No delivery Blocks available at this time. Please try later" page, I can access my calendar and home page though!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> I have a question, once you are scheduled for any day can't you accept any work/blocks at midnight or during the day? I am asking cause my screen is stuck at the scheduled work assignment page on the app! I no longer see that "No delivery Blocks available at this time. Please try later" page, I can access my calendar and home page though!


They will pop up at the home screen whether it has your future hours or not, I have even been able to grab additional blocks while in the middle of a delivery.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> They will pop up at the home screen whether it has your future hours or not, I have even been able to grab additional blocks while in the middle of a delivery.


Thanks!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> I have a question, once you are scheduled for any day can't you accept any work/blocks at midnight or during the day? I am asking cause my screen is stuck at the scheduled work assignment page on the app! I no longer see that "No delivery Blocks available at this time. Please try later" page, I can access my calendar and home page though!


At the bottom if there's hours available, right above update my availability it will say, ready to work today


----------

